# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hoe vind ik een geschikte psychotherapeut? Vind er één in vijf stappen!

## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Enkele minuten geleden antwoordde ik op een vraag van iemand die op zoek is naar een geschikte psychotherapeut. Vaak lees ik in dit Forum soortgelijke vragen. Waarom is dit zo moeilijk? 

Psycholoog en psychotherapeut is een beroepsgroep die nog (te) weinig bekend is. En waar nog met teveel schroom over gepraat wordt. Iedereen vertelt graag dat zijn bakker of zijn tandarts de beste is. Maar vertellen over zijn psychotherapeut ligt moeilijker. Bovendien bestaan er psychotherapeuten van diverse pluimage, volgens hun (gebrek aan) opleiding, basisdiploma, ervaring, specialisatie, setting, psychologische problemen of methodiek. 

Een kat vindt er haar jongen niet in terug. Mensen wachten vaak (heel) lang tot ze op zoek gaan naar een psychotherapeut. Waardoor ze zich in emotionele nood of wanhoop bevinden. Dan is het niet gemakkelijk om rustig de tijd te nemen om een weloverwogen keuze te maken voor de juiste psychotherapeut.

Als je zelf vragen hebt over het al dan niet een psychotherapeut opzoeken voor uw psychische klachten help ik je graag.
Ik ontwikkelde een stappenplan om een bekwaam psychotherapeut te vinden.
Leer hier hoe je in vijf stappen de juiste psycholoog vindt

----------

